# Arachnid with Expression Input



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Oct 24, 2019)

So, today I finally finished my Arachnid with an Expression-Pedal-Input in order to be able to control each of the 3 Controls via EXP. Its a little messy inside but works great. Followed the awesome tutorial in this forum to improve my soldering and the thing worked the first time I fired it up! Thanks for the awesome support I received in this Forum!! The EEPROM is a custom one btw and features various reverb and Delay patches as well as pitch shifter and harmonic tremolo


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

WoWW!  That looks incredible!  Where did you get the custom EEPROM code?


----------



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Oct 25, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> WoWW!  That looks incredible!  Where did you get the custom EEPROM code?


Thanks! Oh I just meant that I used the EEPROM Builder on this Website


----------



## zgrav (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks amazing.  Nice work!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 26, 2019)

Absolutely pro! I'd buy that ?


----------

